

Search Any PDF Books and Tutorials - nitrohack
http://lifehacker.com/5209739/search-pdf-finds-and-opens-pdf-books-and-tutorials

======
zcrar70
It would perhaps have been nice to post the link to the PDF search site
directly, rather than link to the post that links to the search engine.

For those too lazy to read the article, here it is: <http://search-pdf-
books.com/>

